# Brick Question



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I was doing a complete wipe from recovery tonight, when my phone rebooted in the middle of wiping. Now i can't get the phone to power on for nothing. When i was wiping everything in recovery my battery was at 90%. I managed to get the phone to semi power up once, but it went dead before the samsung logo could come on. I have the phone plugged into the charger cable, but im not getting a LED showing its recharging either. Any ideas? If i can get a fully charged donor battery will that let me get into recovery so i can restore my nandroid or go ahead with installing CM freshly?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> If i can get a fully charged donor battery will that let me get into recovery so i can restore my nandroid or go ahead with installing CM freshly?


That'll be your next step in troubleshooting.


----------

